# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دوستانی که روانشناسی یا حقوق خوندن لطفا تشریف بیارن تو تایپیک (درخواست مقایسه )

## mohammad gavad

سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره؟ امیدوارم خوب باشید 

دوستان من رشته دبیرستانم  علوم انسانی بوده است وحالا بین رشته حقوق و روانشناسی  مردد هستم البته هردو در دانشگاه آزاد 

من به هر دوی این رشته ها واقعا بسیار علاقه دارم نمی دونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم البته حقوق را فقط به خاطر قضاوت دوست  دارم و از وکالت و سر دفتری و این چیزا زیاد خوشم نمیاد  روانشناسی هم فقط به خاطر روانشناسی بالینی دوست دارم

حالا سوال درخواست من  از شما این هست که لطفا کسانی که این دورشته رو خوندن از نظر سختی وآسونی دروس  و متوسط میزان درآمد ماهانه مقایسه کنید هردو راهم در این صورت در نظر بگیرید که تا دکترا بخونم

بخصوص بگید که کدوم مباحث ریاضی کم تر و آسون تری دارند واصلا مبا حث ریاضی هر کدوم چیه ؟ چون من کمی ریاضیم ضعیفه ویکی از دلایلی که در دبیرستان رفتم رشته ی ادبیات و علوم انسانی همین بود

درضمن من به صورت مادر زادی  از ناحیه پا دچار معلولیت  جسمی حرکتی هستم  و نمی دانم قوه قضائیه به این هم ایراد می گیرد یا نه  البته با عصا می توانم راه بروم حتی بی عصا هم می توانم و باعصا تعادلم بهتر است یانه پس لطفا اگر در مورد این موارد ذکر شده دراین تایپیک اطلاعاتی دارید خواهش می کنم   اگر برایتان مقدور می باشد لطف بفرمایید و پاسخ بدهید.

*
باتشکر*

----------


## mohammad gavad

up

----------


## Jeyjey

> سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره؟ امیدوارم خوب باشید 
> 
> دوستان من رشته دبیرستانم  علوم انسانی بوده است وحالا بین رشته حقوق و روانشناسی  مردد هستم البته هردو در دانشگاه آزاد 
> 
> من به هر دوی این رشته ها واقعا بسیار علاقه دارم نمی دونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم البته حقوق را فقط به خاطر قضاوت دوست  دارم و از وکالت و سر دفتری و این چیزا زیاد خوشم نمیاد  روانشناسی هم فقط به خاطر روانشناسی بالینی دوست دارم
> 
> حالا سوال درخواست من  از شما این هست که لطفا کسانی که این دورشته رو خوندن از نظر سختی وآسونی دروس  و متوسط میزان درآمد ماهانه مقایسه کنید هردو راهم در این صورت در نظر بگیرید که تا دکترا بخونم
> 
> بخصوص بگید که کدوم مباحث ریاضی کم تر و آسون تری دارند واصلا مبا حث ریاضی هر کدوم چیه ؟ چون من کمی ریاضیم ضعیفه ویکی از دلایلی که در دبیرستان رفتم رشته ی ادبیات و علوم انسانی همین بود
> ...



من از یکی از دوستام که حقوق خوند پرسیدم
اولا گفت من واحد ریاضی نداشتم تو دانشگاه اصلا
ولی خب بازم تو گوگل کن واحد های رشته حقوق دستت میاد
بعد در خصوص وضعیت جسمی هم گفت فکر نمیکنم مشکلی باشه
حقوق قضاوت هم تقریبا از ۳ به بالاس(معمولی)
ازمون قضاوت هم بسیار رقابت توش بالاس
برای پذیرشش باید هفت خان رستم رو رد کنی 
ازمون باید بدی مصاحبه داره عقیدتی و ...
هفت جد و ابادت رو هم در میارن که چه کاره ای؟
چجور خانواده ای داری و ...‌

----------


## Serat

تو پیام نور میشه دوتا رشته رو همزمان خوند
برو پیام نور شهرتون بپرس اگه تونستی دوتاشو بخون
اول یه نگاه به آرایش دروس دوتا رشته نگاه کن بعد تصمیم بگیر
حقوق : http://pnu.ac.ir/Portal/File/ShowFil...f-4816fd2d91e6
روانشناسی : http://dl2.pnueb.com/List%20of%20Cou...ame-121728.pdf

----------


## mohammad gavad

> من از یکی از دوستام که حقوق خوند پرسیدم
> اولا گفت من واحد ریاضی نداشتم تو دانشگاه اصلا
> ولی خب بازم تو گوگل کن واحد های رشته حقوق دستت میاد
> بعد در خصوص وضعیت جسمی هم گفت فکر نمیکنم مشکلی باشه
> حقوق قضاوت هم تقریبا از ۳ به بالاس(معمولی)
> ازمون قضاوت هم بسیار رقابت توش بالاس
> برای پذیرشش باید هفت خان رستم رو رد کنی 
> ازمون باید بدی مصاحبه داره عقیدتی و ...
> هفت جد و ابادت رو هم در میارن که چه کاره ای؟
> چجور خانواده ای داری و ...‌


وا قعا از هر دوی شما پاسخ دهندگان گرامی ممنونم خصوصا شما دوست عزیز

----------


## Aseydreza

> وا قعا از هر دوی شما پاسخ دهندگان گرامی ممنونم خصوصا شما دوست عزیز


شما رتبتون چند شده بود؟؟مصاحبه علوم قضایی دعوت نشدین؟!

----------


## mohammad gavad

> شما رتبتون چند شده بود؟؟مصاحبه علوم قضایی دعوت نشدین؟!


من به علت همین معلولیت علوم قضایی را انتخاب نکردم

شمادعوت شدید؟

----------


## Aseydreza

> من به علت همین معلولیت علوم قضایی را انتخاب نکردم
> 
> شمادعوت شدید؟


بله دعوت شدم و چند تا معلول هم بودن اتفاقا 
ولی در مصاحبه رد شدم چون خیلی سختتت بود

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره؟ امیدوارم خوب باشید 
> 
> دوستان من رشته دبیرستانم  علوم انسانی بوده است وحالا بین رشته حقوق و روانشناسی  مردد هستم البته هردو در دانشگاه آزاد 
> 
> من به هر دوی این رشته ها واقعا بسیار علاقه دارم نمی دونم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم البته حقوق را فقط به خاطر قضاوت دوست  دارم و از وکالت و سر دفتری و این چیزا زیاد خوشم نمیاد  روانشناسی هم فقط به خاطر روانشناسی بالینی دوست دارم
> 
> حالا سوال درخواست من  از شما این هست که لطفا کسانی که این دورشته رو خوندن از نظر سختی وآسونی دروس  و متوسط میزان درآمد ماهانه مقایسه کنید هردو راهم در این صورت در نظر بگیرید که تا دکترا بخونم
> 
> بخصوص بگید که کدوم مباحث ریاضی کم تر و آسون تری دارند واصلا مبا حث ریاضی هر کدوم چیه ؟ چون من کمی ریاضیم ضعیفه ویکی از دلایلی که در دبیرستان رفتم رشته ی ادبیات و علوم انسانی همین بود
> ...


رفیق اینجور رشته هارو دانشگاه تاپ بخونی بهتره البته نمیگم دانشگاه ازاد بده ولی امکان موفقیت تو دانشگاهی مثل دانشگاه تهران خیلی بالاتره 
حقوق و روانشناسی تقریبا اشباع شدن چون تعداد دانشجوهاش خیلی بالاست و هر دانشگاهی تاسیس میشه میاد این دوتا رشته رو میذاره 
توی هرکدومشون ک رفتین سعی کنین عالی باشین خوب نه عالی 
روانشناسی خب اگر بتونی مطب بزنی و کارت بگیره دیگ بار خودتو بستی 
حقوق هم ازمون وکالتش رو ک حتما شنیدین وضع قبولیاش خیلی بده 
ی موضوع دیگ هم ک هست اکثر مردن ب وکالت و حقوق بد بینن و میگن اخلاق رو زیر پا میذارن

----------


## Alireza_79ez

روحیاتتون رو هم در نطر بگیرین حقوق رشته تقریبا خشکیه و کارش اکثرا توی دادگاه هاست 
روان باز بهتر و شیرینتره 
اینم در نظر بگیرین برای مطب روانشناسی باید دوتا مدرک مرتبط این رشته رو داشته باشین

----------


## mohammad gavad

> بله دعوت شدم و چند تا معلول هم بودن اتفاقا 
> ولی در مصاحبه رد شدم چون خیلی سختتت بود


سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنونم که زحمت کشیدید و پاسخ فرمودید

میشه خواهش کنم اگه ممکنه یه کم توضیح بدید مصاحبش چطوری بود که میگید سخت بود مگه چی پرسیدن؟ کلا چجوری بود

کجا رفتید مصاحبه؟ تهران یا داد گستری محل سکونت؟

گزینش پزشکی هم رفتید یانه ؟ اگه رفتید لطفا بگید کجا بود ؟ پزشکی قانونی ؟ اگه رفتید گزینش پزشکی خواهش می کنم لطفا دقیق بگید چه اندام هایی رو چک می کردند ؟

راستی اطلاع دارید معلول ها قبول شدن یا نه؟

واقعا متاسفم که قبول نشدید البته حالا زیاد عیبی هم نداره شاید قسمت بوده شاید یه جای دیگه رفتید و خیلی موفق تر شدید 

ببخشید این قدر سوال پرسیدم آخه خیلی وقته دنبال یه نفر می گشتم که مصاحبه علوم قضایی رفته باشه که شکر خدا اتفاقی شمارا پیدا کردم 


باتشکر

----------


## Aseydreza

> سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنونم که زحمت کشیدید و پاسخ فرمودید
> 
> میشه خواهش کنم اگه ممکنه یه کم توضیح بدید مصاحبش چطوری بود که میگید سخت بود مگه چی پرسیدن؟ کلا چجوری بود
> 
> کجا رفتید مصاحبه؟ تهران یا داد گستری محل سکونت؟
> 
> گزینش پزشکی هم رفتید یانه ؟ اگه رفتید لطفا بگید کجا بود ؟ پزشکی قانونی ؟ اگه رفتید گزینش پزشکی خواهش می کنم لطفا دقیق بگید چه اندام هایی رو چک می کردند ؟
> 
> راستی اطلاع دارید معلول ها قبول شدن یا نه؟
> ...


سوالاش که تقریبا همه جوری بود ولی من استرس داشتم 
اره همه رفتیم تهران دانشگاه علوم قضایی من همون اول رد شدم 
نمیدونم پزشکی داره یا نه!

----------

